# Questions regarding spouse sponsorship!



## nz_abroad (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi there!

I am a New Zealander with a Canadian (Quebec) spouse, we are looking to immigrate to Canada in the next year or so, and am just have a few questions regarding the spouse sponsorship visa.

Part of the conditions of being sponsored by your spouse is that they must have enough money to support you for 3 years whilst in canada until you can apply for PR. (I believe). I'm just wondering how much money do they expect us to have when we arrive in canada, as obviously i intend on working and am not expecting to use the Canadian social welfare services. Also when would we have to prove this ie; when we apply or when we arrive at immigration in canada?

Secondly, if anyone has gone through the immigration process via quebec any information would be really helpful. 

Thanks


----------

